# Blind Bight & Warneet access



## Whoknows (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone know the tide heights at which the boat ramps at Blind Bight or Warneet become stranded, ie. the water is below the bottom of the ramp?

They look like really interesting spots for outings and we have what appear to be good tide forecasts, http://tides.willyweather.com.au/vic/me ... bight.html for instance, but I'm not keen on dragging the Outback across mud flats to get home. On the other hand, it would be a pity to come in early just to be on the safe side and find I could have had an extra hour on the water.

Thanks


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Warneet is an area I've been interested in investigating further too.

I don't know much about the area and I'm not sure of the hight at which the boat ramp becomes stranded, but I did hire a boat from Warneet boat hire on the 22nd December and I can tell you what the level was like on that day.

High tide was at about 6:15 (2.88m)
Low tide wat at about 12:15 (0.87m)
We arrived at the ramp at about 9-10ish and there was plenty of water. More then enough to launch a kayak.

The ground felt pretty firm around the boat ramp, so even if the water was out a bit, I don't think you'd have much of an issue getting a yak in or out.

If it were me, I'd launch at mid tide (incomming) and fish my way upstream, then head/drift back a few hours after high tide with the out going flow.

If you plan a trip down to Warneet and want some company, let me know.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## Whoknows (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks - Warneet sounds promising

Blind Bight is much quieter from what I could see at the weekend, finding a way to give my daughter some driving practise that was useful for me as well. There are no moorings and a wide expanse of clear water. I have seen a few fishing reports about Gentle Annie Channel being worth a look and it runs from Blind Bight down towards the south west. Blind Bight is at the top of the stream so I think I'd have to work against the tide to get out and back with water at the ramp.

There is a useful extract from a chart of the area at

http://caseycardinialinkstoourpast.blog ... chive.html

You have to scoll down to the Thursday, July 2, 2009 entry - a yellow and green chart. The caption says "Part of Maritime chart Aus 151, Published by the Hydrographic Service, Royal Australia Navy 1994. The yellow is land, the green represents mud or low tide ."

I might just have to take another trip there at low tide.


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Normally plenty of water to access the ramp on low tide but try and launch off the beach to the right as the bait shop owner once tried to sting me a launch fee but im sure if you had to use it to return he couldnt


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

I did speak to a yakka at sunnyside a while ago who launches off the beach at lysaughts and fishes WPB, said it is an easy launch - might be an alternative as well.

there is/was a water ski club that uses the top end of blind bight.


----------



## Whoknows (Mar 20, 2009)

Can anyone explain the location of Lysaughts and how to get to the water? I'm new to this and have only been able to find some three year old references to grassy lanes and security guards.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

topgunpete said:


> I did speak to a yakka at sunnyside a while ago who launches off the beach at lysaughts and fishes WPB, said it is an easy launch - might be an alternative as well.


I don't know the guy who told me this personally, we were just having a chat on the beach and he doesn't use this forum, however I just googled the location, take Bayview Road and turn left just before the end (where the roads turns right into Long Island Drive) and follow it to the beach, the road veers to the left - but on the right is a gravel area that looks suitable to park and launch. Looks protected in any wind from the west. It would be really deep water as the jetty is nearby. I am really tempted to head down there myself, but I think it would be really tidal, like the rest of WPB. Might look at it on the weekend if the winds are from the right direction.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

google co ordinates are: S38 17 615 & E145 13 524


----------



## Whoknows (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to fish there yet but did manage a reconnaissance trip at low tide, nominally half a metre at all the locations below, just to see what the worst case would be. In case it's of interest to anyone else making sure they don't waste a trip, here's a summary.

BLIND BIGHT - The water is well over 200m from the ramp or the small beach at low tide. It's a free ramp but not very busy, no doubt due to being stranded at low tide. At high tide the ramp, with a floating pontoon, and the beach are well covered. An old guy who came down for a smoke said the mud is pretty soft.

WARNEET - The ramp is in the water even at low tide but a previous contributor noted that the person running the bait shop tried to collect a ramp fee ($8) from him for launching his kayak there. On the other side of the pier from the ramp is a small beach that would be just as good. At low tide, it's about 100m from the water to the dry sand but I walked out and my feet stayed dry despite my (over)weight. The only hazard there seems to be a sand bank a few metres out that might be an issue near low tide. Following the edge of the pier of heading along the beach before moving out would miss it.

Warneet is small but has a Warneet South and a Warneet North boat club. On the south side of the Warneet North boat club, a few hundred metres north of the pier, is a car park with good access to the water. At high tide this would probably be the easiest of the lot.

CANNONS CREEK - just to get the most out of the exercise, I called in at Cannons Creek as well. It has a good ramp but the water at low tide is about 100-150m away. However, I did walk out 30m or so and kept my feet dry.

I will probably try Blind Bight because it's such a nice spot and reputed to offer whiting near the creek channel but I'll make sure I'm back before the tide is below a metre and a half or so. Cannons creek looks like more trouble than it's worth and Warneet seems the easiest especially from the car park next to the Warneet North boat club.


----------

